
Re designing a design community website with over 5000 active members - joelalexander1
https://medium.com/@thebriefbox/briefbox-2-whats-new-79ae658130e2#.godzn5uml
======
jonnyjones
We're super excited about this update. Hope the design community are going to
love it!

------
jacktaylor
Looks tight!!

